# Any good dog insurance suggestions??!



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

After our recent loss of redd to lymphoma, his insurance limit of 2500 being hit, we want to make sure our new pup has a good policy in place. Petplan looks to be roughly £70 a month I've looked at axa as suggested but there is no dogue de Bordeaux on breed list?? In fact there are no mastiff breeds on the list??. Any suggestions would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm with pets at home for my two boys  not had a problem with the claim i made


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Shop around every year, and £70/mth sounds a lot - I'm with Argos for both and with Platinum and £7k per annum for life illness cover it's approx £330 each


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

also with argos platinum for all three of my dogs


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

pogo said:


> I'm with pets at home for my two boys  not had a problem with the claim i made


Do you know what your limit is? I was with tesco with redd, they paid out no problems but cover was 2500, which wasn't enough


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We were with M&S untill oct this year and they were very good when we needed to claim for both girls...untill the renewal came in and it went up lots
So we have gone with PAH as quite competitive....but not had to claim yet


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

we are with Argos too,just renewed and its 50p cheaper amonth than last year and I got £20.60 cashback with TopCashback.co.uk - Search Results

here are the different levels of cover argos do,we in particular wanted 12 months overseas cover as we go away for more than 30days which is the standard that most companies give,so we get 12 months with argos

Cover level Silver Gold Platinum
Vets fees *	up to £2,500*	up to Â£4,000*	up to Â£7,000**
Compulsory Vets fee excess	Â£65 Per Condition	Â£65 Per Condition	Â£65 Per Condition, Per Year
Death from Accident/Illness â¡	Â£250	Â£750	Â£1,500
3rd Party Liability (Dogs only) £1,000,000	Â£1,500,000	Â£2,000,000
Accidental Damage £500 £500
Advertising & rewards £250	Â£750	Â£1,500
Boarding Kennel Fees	Â£150	Â£500	Â£1,000
Loss by Theft / Straying	Â£250	Â£750	Â£1,500
Holiday Cancellation	Â£250	Â£1,500	Â£3,000
Quarantine costs â Â£150	Â£500	Â£1,500
Emergency expenses cover abroad â Â£150	Â£250	Â£1,000
Â Â 
Bereavement Counselling helpline 
Pet Legal Helpline 
Pet Minders Helpline 
Healthcare away from home Helpline 
Overseas Travel


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Argos looks a good shout then:thumbup1: is there a minimum age to be insured from, on go compare most quotes came back no quote due to pets age (8 weeks)?


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

We're with Vets Medi Cover, who also offer £25 back through Top Cash Back. Not had to claim as yet, so can't comment, but they will deal direct with vets. They offer Lifetime cover, £10,000 per year and will cover from 8 weeks to 8 years, both dogs and cats.

HTH

Rainey


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

redginald said:


> Do you know what your limit is? I was with tesco with redd, they paid out no problems but cover was 2500, which wasn't enough


I bought their lifetime cover at 4000 limit however they do do a lifetime cover of 7000 limit per year


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

On the Argos website it has dogue de Bordeaux (import) or dogue de Bordeaux (declassified) I select ddb declassified, it doesn't provide a quote, have to phone?!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

redginald said:


> On the Argos website it has dogue de Bordeaux (import) or dogue de Bordeaux (declassified) I select ddb declassified, it doesn't provide a quote, have to phone?!


I have always found their customer service centre very helpful when I have phoned them.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I have always found their customer service centre very helpful when I have phoned them.


Will have to give them a call, cheers!!


----------



## Oscar chases ducks (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm with John Lewis (Which rated) 10,000 life time cover for 16.71 a month! £200 and a bit for the year for our lab. Did get quote form tesco and nfu mutual and John Lewis were cheapest and offered more. :biggrin:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the Argos platinum for kiva, £19.40 a month  
I don't think any insurers will cover you for a pup under 8 weeks?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Vet medi care, £38, 10k lifetime cover, will ring Argos and try John Lewis later, thanks


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

I use the green insurance company, I had to use it recently as my little chiahauhaua boy escaped and got hit by a car, he had to have his hip pinned and green insurance were FANTASTIC they settled the claim within a week and you have lots of diffrent levels. Plus a percentage of your policy gets donated to charity, I donate to a primate trust to help reserves and rain forest protection in africa :biggrin:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Oscar chases ducks said:


> I'm with John Lewis (Which rated) 10,000 life time cover for 16.71 a month! £200 and a bit for the year for our lab. Did get quote form tesco and nfu mutual and John Lewis were cheapest and offered more. :biggrin:





Lottieb01 said:


> I use the green insurance company, I had to use it recently as my little chiahauhaua boy escaped and got hit by a car, he had to have his hip pinned and green insurance were FANTASTIC they settled the claim within a week and you have lots of diffrent levels. Plus a percentage of your policy gets donated to charity, I donate to a primate trust to help reserves and rain forest protection in africa :biggrin:


John Lewis wont insure Dogue de bordeaux, Green will but its quite high, tesco was about £45 a month with 3k limit which is useless. Looking like the vet med is winning at the moment!


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

Probably should have mentioned that Deco is a Great Dane pup, so wanted a high lifetime cover. Never know how good an insurance policy is until you make a claim, but these seemed to offer what we wanted.

*In their FAQ - Will the premium increase after the first claim?* 
_We do not underwrite individual policies, so your premium will not increase following a claim. However, rates may alter following inflation, or other cost rises outside of our control._

*You have changed your prices, how does this effect me?*
_If you have a policy with us already, your prices will remain the same for the duration of your annual policy. When we invite you to renew with us, the prices will increase slightly._

We took Deco's policy out in September and the price was £35 then, so it looks like they have increased their policy for the year.

Good luck with whatever you chose


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Guy said:


> Probably should have mentioned that Deco is a Great Dane pup, so wanted a high lifetime cover. Never know how good an insurance policy is until you make a claim, but these seemed to offer what we wanted.
> 
> *In their FAQ - Will the premium increase after the first claim?*
> _We do not underwrite individual policies, so your premium will not increase following a claim. However, rates may alter following inflation, or other cost rises outside of our control._
> ...


vet medi seems the best, 10k cover. they have breed specific selection, with mastiffs great danes etc all at £38 which is high compared to my labs old policy but the best by far for our DDB


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

ive just insured my three ddb with argos platinum 
it was 34 a month for each dog and 29 each a month for my 2 bullmastiffs

i havnt had to claim yet but after doing loads of reasearch on various policies i chose argos platinum lifetime as i know that ddb can have expensive hip problems ect and wanted a life time policy

its eyewatering expensive though the 5 dogs altogether are more expensive than dh car insurance for his new audi tt and my mini cooper s 
i didnt have to phone thought i just picked delclassified and got the price straight away



redginald said:


> On the Argos website it has dogue de Bordeaux (import) or dogue de Bordeaux (declassified) I select ddb declassified, it doesn't provide a quote, have to phone?!


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

argos platinumum was the cheapest for me with my ddb i just insured them last month this was for lifetime and 7k a year 
Vets medic cover was slightly more at 38 a month

I never realised that ddbs were hard to insure and not sure why cos they will insure bullmastiffs some companies wont insure them are m&s john lewis sainsbury pdsa ect all wont insure ddbs 
feel sorry for me i have 5 dogs 3 ddbs and two bullmastiffs



redginald said:


> John Lewis wont insure Dogue de bordeaux, Green will but its quite high, tesco was about £45 a month with 3k limit which is useless. Looking like the vet med is winning at the moment!


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

We are with these VetsMediCover - Specialists in Pet Insurance Lifetime Cover have had no problems & have made 1 claim due to dog eating something sorted straight away no bother, but would still say shop around to get 1 that suits you.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

charlearose said:


> argos platinumum was the cheapest for me with my ddb i just insured them last month this was for lifetime and 7k a year
> Vets medic cover was slightly more at 38 a month
> 
> I never realised that ddbs were hard to insure and not sure why cos they will insure bullmastiffs some companies wont insure them are m&s john lewis sainsbury pdsa ect all wont insure ddbs
> feel sorry for me i have 5 dogs 3 ddbs and two bullmastiffs





dragon33 said:


> We are with these VetsMediCover - Specialists in Pet Insurance Lifetime Cover have had no problems & have made 1 claim due to dog eating something sorted straight away no bother, but would still say shop around to get 1 that suits you.


Cheers, got a little time to decide, vet medi cover seems really good though. 5 dogs


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Somewhere early in this thread was a suggestion that you shop around each year. That's fine - unless your animal has had ANY problems during the year or reaches the grand old age of about 8. In which case you will find that the problem you had (plus anything remotely close) won't get covered and if the animal is old then the premiums will be high or the excess will be simply ridiculous.

There aren't any short cuts with insurance. And, although I've said this about a thousand times on the forum, whatever anyone else pays will have absolutely and totally NO relationship whatsoever with the quote you get (VetsMediCover being the exception) because quotes are based on the type/breed/sex/age of animal and where it lives. So, unless those people live in your house and have a pet identical in every way to yours what they pay is completely immaterial :frown2:


----------

